# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Was tun ?

## Ehefrau

Guten Tag, ich bin ziemlich ratlos und würde gerne die Meinung von Betroffenen erfahren. Welche Vorgehensweise macht nun Sinn ? Mein Mann, 55 Jahre alt, hat einen erheblichen Anstieg des PSA in den letzten Monaten. Eine Biopsie ( 12 Stanzen ) war ohne Ergebnis. Nun soll eine Sättigungsbiopsie durchgeführt werden. MRT ergab keine Hinweise, dass diese Untersuchung wenig Sinn machte, haben wir erst später erfahren.
Der PSA meines Mannes dümpelte seit Jahren so knapp unter 4. Im November 2010 dann 4,22. Der Urologe blieb unbesorgt. Dann im April 2013 bei einer erneuten Krebsvorsorge - Untersuchung 6,45. Der Urologe blieb immer noch unbesorgt, der Hausarzt schlug jedoch Alarm und drang auf Abklärung. Im August 2013 Anstieg auf 7,27. Biopsie im Oktober. Kein Krebsbefund. 8 Wochen nach der Biopsie war der PSA weiter auf 12,8 angestiegen. Die Sprechstundenhilfe des Urologen gab an, dass die Erhöhung noch von der Biopsie stammen könnte. Noch 8 Wochen danach ? Dann im Februar 2014 erneuter Test: Nun PSA 15,9. Der Urologe überwies meinen Mann wieder zur Biopsie. Er selbst konnte nichts feststellen. Alles sei altersgerecht. Dort waren wir gestern zum Gespräch. 5 Minuten - einzige Option sei nun die Sättigungsbiopsie. Andere bildgebende Verfahren seien nicht die richtige Wahl. Die Größe der Prostata soll lt. MRT 67 mm betragen. Gelernt habe ich, dass ein auf und ab des PSA- Wertes auf eine Entzündung hinweisen würde. Der permanente Anstieg sei jedoch besorgniserregend.
Bevor nun die Prostata meines Mannes weiterhin durchlöchert wird, habe ich ihm dazu geraten, zunächst eine weitere Meinung eines anderen Urologen einzuholen. Da der PSA so schnell ansteigt, habe ich Angst dass wir wertvolle Zeit verlieren. 
Danke für eure Einschätzung
Regina

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Regina!
PSA 15,9 mit 55 altersgerecht??? Wer sondert denn solchen  Unsinn ab? Sicher ist die Prostata Deines Mannes etwa doppelt so groß  wie "normal", das würde ein wenig des erhöhten PSA erklären. Auch eine  Prostatitis könnte dazu beitragen - die hätte aber bei der Biopsie  festgestellt werden müssen. Die PSA-Verdopplungszeit ist jedenfalls  besorgniserregend und es verschließt sich mir nach meinen Erfahrungen,  was die Sättigungsbiopsie noch bringen soll - auch da kann vorbei  gepiekst werden. In Anbetracht der Prostata-Vergrößerung solltet Ihr  Euch eine ordentliche Klinik in der Nähe aussuchen, die auch die  daVinci-OP anbietet (mit ausreichender Fallzahl) und dort eine  Zweitmeinung einholen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Ultraschall-Geräte  in der Klinik um Klassen besser als bei den niedergelassenen Uros.  Vielleicht wird da etwas sichtbar, was den Entscheid nicht leicht, aber  einfach macht: Jedenfalls gilt: besser erst OP, dann nötigenfalls  Betsrahlung. Umgekehrt ist' wesentlich schlechter, da sich das nach  Bestrahlung verhärtete Gewebe schlecht schneiden läßt. Umgekehrt ist es  kein Problem. Wenn Dein Mann ein gute körperliche Kondition hat und  sportlich aktiv ist, ist selbst eine offene RPE schnell "weggesteckt",  und oft ist auch die Reha danach überflüssig. Bedenke aber: Ich habe zu  lange gewartet und bin daher vielleicht ein wenig zu voreingenommen.  Euch alles Gute - Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Regina,
erst mal großes Kompliment, dass und wie Du Dich in das Thema schon eingelesen / gearbeitet hast. Wenn ich Deine Daten zusammenfasse ergibt das folgende Zeitreihe:
Alter 55 Jahre
Monat                    Jahr         PSA
November      2010       4,22
April               2013      6,45
August            2013      7,27
Biopsie Oktober 2013 o.B. Frage wie viele Stanzen ?  Frage Antibiotikabehandlung vorher wenn ja Details ?
Dezember       2013        15,9
es ist nicht auszuschließen eine PSA Reaktion nach der Biopsie zu haben aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.
Vorschlag:
Zweitmeinung bei einem anderen Urologen des Vertrauens oder bei einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum
Vor erneuter Biopsie zumindest Ausschluss einer Prostataentzündung Probeentnahme beim Arzt und Antibiotikabehandlung falls notwendig
Nicht blind Sättigungsbiopsie sondern unter Einbeziehung von bildgebenden Verfahren wie TRUS Anna oder Elastografie etc.
Seit Nov. 2010 in etwas mehr als 3 Jahren hat sich der PSA vervierfacht, das ist zwar nun abklärungsbedürftig aber nicht im Sinne das muss morgen durch sein sonst droht ...
Weiterer Vorschlag nehmt alle Unterlagen zur Hand und besprecht das in / mit einer dem BPS angeschlossenen Selbsthilfegruppe oder nutzt die kostenlose Beratungshotline des BPS
Gruppen sind hier zu finden http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/selb...sthilfegruppen

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Werner, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort und die guten Wünsche. Würde eine Prostatis diesen Anstieg des PSA auslösen können ? Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Düsseldorf. In Köln ist ein Prostata Zentrum oder auch Uni Klinik Düsseldorf ? Ich werde mich gleich mal schlau machen. Ach ja, Antibiotikum hat er auch schon 2 Wochen genommen. Nach der Einnahme stieg der Wert noch an, also eine Entzündung ist es scheinbar nicht. Scheinbar ? Erstmal muss eine handfeste Diagnose her, denke ich.  Habe gelesen, dass manche Leute eine wahre Odyssee hinter sich gebracht haben mit zig Biopsien, bis dann ein Karzinom gefunden wurde. Wenn die Prostata groß und der Tumor noch klein ist, dann Prost Mahlzeit..... oder ? Was ist vom PCA 3 Test zu halten ? 
LG Regina

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Günther, ich habe mich eingelesen, aus Angst um meinen Mann. Ich kann kaum noch einen anderen Gedanken fassen. Zu deinen Fragen: 12 Stanzen wurden entnommen. Nichts krebsverdächtiges wurde gefunden. Antibiotikum hat der Hausarzt ihm als Erstmaßnahme im April verschrieben. 14 Tage hat mein Mann es genommen. Ohne Erfolg, der PSA Wert stieg. Ich habe nun einen Termin für nächste Woche bei einer 5 - Urologen -Gemeinschaftspraxis vereinbart. In der Hoffnung, dass dort viel Erfahrung aufeinander trifft. Leider ist mein Mann Kassenpatient und die Mühen der Ärzte deshalb in vielen Fällen nicht besonders ausgeprägt. 
Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße ! Regina

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@W.Werner:

_"In Anbetracht der Prostata-Vergrößerung solltet Ihr  Euch eine  ordentliche Klinik in der Nähe aussuchen, die auch die  daVinci-OP  anbietet (mit ausreichender Fallzahl) und dort eine  Zweitmeinung  einholen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Ultraschall-Geräte  in der  Klinik um Klassen besser als bei den niedergelassenen Uros.  Vielleicht  wird da etwas sichtbar, was den Entscheid nicht leicht, aber  einfach  macht: Jedenfalls gilt: besser erst OP, dann nötigenfalls  Betsrahlung.  Umgekehrt ist' wesentlich schlechter, da sich das nach  Bestrahlung  verhärtete Gewebe schlecht schneiden läßt. Umgekehrt ist es  kein  Problem. Wenn Dein Mann ein gute körperliche Kondition hat und   sportlich aktiv ist, ist selbst eine offene RPE schnell "weggesteckt",   und oft ist auch die Reha danach überflüssig. Bedenke aber: Ich habe zu   lange gewartet und bin daher vielleicht ein wenig zu voreingenommen."


_  Sorry, wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage und gibst zudem eine Therapieabfolge vor ?
Gleichzeitig suggerierst Du, dass die "da Vinci OP-Methode einer RPE vorzuziehen ist. Für viele PCa-Patienten kommt eine laproskopische OP überhaupt nicht in Frage, wenn Herz- und Kreislaufprobleme vorhanden sind. Ausserdem könnte eine Radatio in diesem Falle die "bessere Wahl" sein. Therapieoptionen sollten ohnehin dem Ratsuchenden, Betroffenen, und dem Arzt des Vertrauens überlassen sein.
Also, so einen Text habe ich hier im Forum schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Regina,

wenn ihr in der Nähe von Düsseldorf wohnt, kommt für euch die Selbsthilfegruppe in Düsseldorf in Frage, http://www.prostata-selbsthilfe-duesseldorf.de/. Du kannst dazu auch den Leiter dieser SHG ,Herrn Claas, (findest du unter Kontakt auf der Seite der SHG) anrufen, der dich dann auch über die Möglichkeiten zur Diagnostik in Düsseldorf informieren kann. An der Uni-Klinik D-dorf läuft eine Studie zur MRT gestützten Biopsie, von der man sich eine größere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit verspricht.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg
Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> 5 Minuten - einzige Option sei nun die Sättigungsbiopsie. Andere bildgebende Verfahren seien nicht die richtige Wahl. Die Größe der Prostata soll lt. MRT 67 mm betragen. Gelernt habe ich, dass ein auf und ab des PSA- Wertes auf eine Entzündung hinweisen würde. Der permanente Anstieg sei jedoch besorgniserregend.


Ja, der permanente Anstieg IST besorgniserregend.
Das grosse Prostatavolumen ist der Grund, warum man bei der Biopsie
nichts gefunden hat. Man ist mit den Biopsienadeln ganz einfach nicht
dorthin gekommen, wo der Krebs sitzt, und das wäre wohl auch mit
einer "Sättigungs"-Biopsie nicht anders, denn die verwendeten Nadeln 
sind auch nicht länger.

Dass das MRT öfter mal versagt, kenn ich gut. Aber da gibt es noch eine
gut gemachte Ultraschall-Diagnostik und das PET (Positronen-Emissions-
Tomogramm), das via Messung von nuklearen Zerfallsereignissen 
eines geeigneten Tracers den Krebs räumlich zeigen kann.
Geeignet als Tracer wäre in diesem Fall 68Ga-PSMA, das nur in Prostata-
Krebszellen stark angereichert wird. Damit sollte sich auch ein Tumor finden 
lassen, der für eine Biopsie unerreichbar ist.
Ein PSMA-PET/CT bekommt man in Heidelberg, Ulm, München und Berlin,
nun auch in Aachen und vielleicht mittlerweile auch andernorts.
Wie das geht, steht z.B. hier:
http://www.ukaachen.de/fileadmin/fil...-68Ga-PSMA.pdf

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Regina,

den Gedankengängen von RolandHO kann ich inhaltlich in vollem Umfang folgen. Vor allem ist es kein Problem nach bereits erfolgter negativer Biopsie einen Termin als Kassenpatient für die MRT-gestützte Rebiopsie an der Uni-Klinik zu bekommen. Wende Dich einfach per eMail an den Leiter des *Prostatakarzinomzentrums* und schildere den Sachverhalt genau so, wie Du es hier gemacht hast.

Ich wüste nicht, wo Dein Mann im Moment besser beraten, diagnostiziert und ggf. therapiert würde.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Ehefrau

Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Informationen. Gibt es eine andere mögliche Ursache für den drastischen Anstieg als ein Karzinom ? Wenn ja, wie würde es diagnostiziert ? Untersuchung von Blut ( Tumormarker ), Urin, Sperma ? Bisher wurde nichts von alledem untersucht. 
Vielen Dank ! Regina

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Ehefrau:

Klar gibt es Tumormarker, z.B. das PSA, oder der PCA3-Urintest (teuer, ca. 300,-). Die Bestimmung des freien PSA versus komplexen PSA, die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, die PSA-Verdopplungszeiten (PSA-VZ) über die Zeit gemessen im Abstand von 3 Monaten, LDH, die PSA-Dichte (Verhältnis von tPSA zum Prostatavolumen) all dies sind Parameter um abschätzen zu können ob ein bösartiger Tumor vorliegt oder nicht.

Zu dem posting von Konrad (Hvielemi) möchte ich noch ergänzend hinzufügen, dass in Heidelberg (DKFZ) die PSMA-PET/CT, unter Prof. Uwe Haberkorn, eine zusätzliche mpMRT (muliparametrische MRT) im Rahmen der zur Zeit laufenden Studie, gratis dazu angeboten wird. D.h. nach dem PSMA-PET/CT-Prozedere wird der Patient mit dem Taxi unmittelbar zur mpMRT (Unigelände, anderes Institut) gefahren, da noch der Tracer 68Ga-PSMA im Blutkreislauf vorhanden ist.

Warum:

Das PET/CT als bildgebendes Verfahren eignet sich eher für eine Metastasendetektion. Für den Abdomen (Unterbauch) also sog. "Weichteile" etc. ist die bildliche Darstellung, die Raumforderung, Zuordnung, bei einer MRT besser geeignet, hoch auflösender. In der PSMA-PET/CT sind zwar die suspekten, tumorösen, Areale "grobflächig" in der Prostata zu erkennen, aber nicht die exakte Zuordnung in der Drüse selbst, welche für eine "zielgerichtete" Biopsie erforderlich sind.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## W. Werner

> Sorry, wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage und gibst zudem eine Therapieabfolge vor ? ....suggerierst Du ...


Weder noch - ich habe nur das wiedergegeben, was *mir*  dazu gesagt wurde und was sich - bisher - bestätigt hat. Wenn das nicht  deutlich rübergekommen und ein anderer Eindruck entstanden sein sollte -  sorry!



> Ausserdem  könnte eine Radatio in diesem Falle die "bessere Wahl" sein.  Therapieoptionen sollten ohnehin dem Ratsuchenden, Betroffenen, und dem  Arzt des Vertrauens überlassen sein.


Dazu muß man sie sowie das Für und Wider kennen - deshalb ist Ehefrau wohl hier.



> Also,  so einen Text habe ich hier im Forum schon lange nicht mehr  gelesen.


 Was soll Ehefrau denn damit anfangen? Beschreib' Ihr  doch einfach Deine Sicht der Dinge - durchaus auch konträr, aber konstruktiv, nicht polemisch: Was sollen die Hilfesuchenden mit dem "Experten"streit (Ich zähle mich nicht zu dieser Spezies - ich bin Betroffener, sonst nichts.)? cu - Wolfgang

@ Ehefrau: Tut mir leid, daß ich hier was losgetreten habe, was sicherlich nicht zu Deiner derzeitigen Gemütslage paßt.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@W.Werner:

Kurzum, das Anliegen von "Ehefrau" Regina, war eine Aufklärung über Diagnostik bzgl. der Aussagekraft des PSA und dessen Einflussmöglichkeiten, über weitere diagnostische Möglichkeiten um ein PCa- klinisch zu bestätigen oder nicht.
Eine Therapieanfrage konnte ich nicht ersehen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Ehefrau

Ich lebe noch in der Hoffnung, dass der PSA 15,9 eine harmlose Ursache hat, kein Karzinom. Ich möchte meinen Mann vor jeglichem Schaden bewahren. Er selbst ist noch ganz locker. Geht er nun nächste Woche zur Sättigungsbiopsie und lässt sich weitere 24 Nadeln in die Prostata jagen ? Wenn die Nadeln sowieso vermutlich nicht treffen, weil zu kurz bei der Größe der Prostata ? Zudem verursachen diese Biopsien Narbengewebe in der Prostata. Welche Risiken birgt das bei einer später eventuell notwendigen OP ? Thema Inkontinenz. Oder überhaupt ? Gibt es einen besseren Diagnoseweg ? Wurde bisher etwas unterlassen, was wichtige Erkenntnisse ergeben würde ? Blut, Urin , Sperma ? Viele wichtige Informationen habe ich heute schon bekommen. Ich habe 1000 Fragen, sorry. Je mehr ich über diese Krankheit weiß, umso besser kann ich helfen. Fest steht, nächste Woche zu einem anderen Urologen. Sollte er nicht den nötigen Forschergeist zeigen ( 5 Minuten Abfertigung o.ä. ) fackele ich nicht lange und mache sofort einen Termin im Prostatazentrum.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Regina,

das möglicherweise derzeit beste, weil treffsicherste, bildgebende Verfahren zum Aufspüren krebsverdächtiger Areale in der Prostata mit anschließender gezielter Biopsie ist das C-TRUS/ANNA-Verfahren. Hier wird Dir der Weg zu einer online-Suche zu Ärzten gewiesen, die an dem Verfahren teilnehmen; das sind gar nicht so wenige. Die Untersuchung kostet ca. 430,- €, die selbstverständlich von den GKVn nicht erstattet werden (versuchen kann man's trotzdem), die Biopsie kostet noch einmal extra, aber das übernehmen die Kassen natürlich. Hier findest Du einige aus dem Forum gesammelte Erfahrungsberichte zur C-TRUS/ANNA.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Regina,
ich möchte Dir Hoffnung geben, da sich meine Meinung wesentlich von den meisten Vorschreibern abhebt. Es ist reiner Zufall, dass ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, da ich Ehefrau mit Eheweib verwechselt habe.
Nun zu den Fakten: Es gibt einen Vordruck von Ralf- er ist unser Forumsaufseher- mit dem Du die Verdopplungszeiten ermitteln kannst. Diesen kannst Du Dir herunterladen, indem Du oben in der Headline KISP in gelb anklickst und dann seitlich links PSAVZ- und PSAV-Rechner anklickst und dann wieder in der sich öffnenden Seite Ermitteln der dynamischen PSA-VZ. Ich habe dies schon einmal vorab mit den Daten, die Günter in seinem Beitrag angeführt hat, getan und als Screenshot beigefügt.



Daraus erkennst Du, dass die erste Verdopplungszeit zwischen den Messungen November/2010 und April/2013 *3,95 Jahre* ist. Dies entspricht einem low risk PCa. Bei der nächsten Messung im August 2013 ist die Verdopplungszeit *1,93-* entspricht einem mittleren aggressiven PCa- und bei der Messung im Dezember 2013 nur noch *0,3 Jahre*. Letztere würde einem hochaggressiven PCa entsprechen. Ich bin nun 10 Jahre im Forum und so eine Dynamik sprich Progression habe ich noch nicht gesehen, und halte ich auch für sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Meine Erklärungen sind


Zwischen der ersten und zweiten Messung liegen 2 ½ Jahre und zwischen der zweiten und dritten Messung nur vier Monate.Bei der kurzen Zeitspanne zwischen zweiter und dritter Messung wirken sich Messtoleranzen im PSA-Wert gravierend aus. Um dies zu verdeutlichen, habe ich einmal ermittelt, dass der Messwert August 2013 *6,84* sein müsste, um wieder die Verdopplungszeit von 3,95 Jahre zu haben. Die Toleranz muss nicht nur im dritten Messwert liegen sondern auch der zweite könnte z.B. zu hoch ausgefallen sein.Der krasse Anstieg des dritten Messwertes, da bin ich mir sehr sicher, ist der Biopsie zu zuschreiben. Ich kann hier aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, und zwar ist nach meiner zweiten Biopsie das PSA um 3,5 Einheiten angestiegen. Die Biopsie kann Entzündungsprozesse auslösen, die dann zu einem gravierenden PSA-Anstieg führen können. Dies ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. Ich würde jetzt ein geeignetes Antibiotikum über vier Wochen nehmen und danach wieder den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen. 
Auch das negative Biopsieergebnis ist nichts Außergewöhnliches bei der vergrößerten Prostata. Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme bei einer Prostata mit 56 ml und ähnlichen PSA-Werten wie bei Deinem Mann. Erst mit meiner dritten PET-Cholin geführten Biopsie bin ich zum PCa Nachweis gekommen.
Da es einige Parallelen zu meiner Krankheitsgeschichte gibt, empfehle ich Dir meine seit Jahren nicht vollendete Homepage, und zwar das Kapitel Diagnose http://knutkrueger.magix.net/public/...20Teil%201.htm
zu lesen.
Zusammengefasst bin ich der Meinung, dass Dein Mann einen PCa low risk bis mittlere Aggressivität hat und nun über bildgebene oder andere geeignete Verfahren zur Biopsieunterstützung der Diagnosenachweis erfolgen sollte.
Gruß Knut

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Regina,

der Anstieg des PSA kann tatsächlich eine Reaktion durch die Biopsie sein. Oder anders gesagt die PSA Falle nach negativer Erstbiopsie und weiter steigendem PSA. Das die Prostata eine Biopsie nicht einfach so wegesteckt und darauf reagiert wird leider in den seltensten Fällen in Betracht gezogen. Leider liegt die Vermtung dann immer bei einem karzinomen Geschehen. Bevor jetzt tastächlich noch mehr Flurschaden angerichtet wird sollten alle Paramter herangezogen und differentialdiagnostisch betrachtet werden.

Nach dem dann alle diagnostischen Mittel ausgeschöpft wurden wäre dann an erweiterte Diagnostik zu denken. Vor einem drastischen, folgenreichen Eingriff einer Sättigugnsbiopsie wäre z.B. wie schon erwähnt ein PCA 3 Test zur Risikoeinschätzung sinnvoll, weiter wie auch auch schon erwähnt spürt heute ein Targeting mittels PSMA-PET/CT sehr genau auch kleinste Tumore auf und eine zielgerichtete Biopsie (u.a. auch C-TRUS ANNA) ist immer einer Sättigungsbiopsie vorzuziehen. 

Auch eine Sättigungsbiopsie kann trotz ihrer hohen Stanzenzahl negativ ausfallen. Was dann in diesem Fall? Weiter steigender PSA und weitere Sättigungsbiopsie mit 48 Stanzen?

Hier soll schließlich eine bösartige Erkrankung nachgewiesen werden, da macht auch mehrfaches, zielloses Herumgestochere wenig Sinn.

Alles Gute!

Tom

Noch im Nachgang: Zur umfangreichen Diagnose sollten natürlich ein großes Blutbild (insebsondere Entzündungsparamter) sowie eine Bakteriologie (Urin, Sperma) dazugehören.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Ralf,



> Hallo Regina,
> 
> das möglicherweise derzeit beste, weil treffsicherste, bildgebende Verfahren zum Aufspüren krebsverdächtiger Areale in der Prostata mit anschließender gezielter Biopsie ist das C-TRUS/ANNA-Verfahren. Hier wird Dir der Weg zu einer online-Suche zu Ärzten gewiesen


...ich bin leider mit diesem Link nicht weitergekommen. Bitte korrigieren.

*@Regina*
es wurde hier schon angesprochen, dass Verwirrung enstehen kann durch den Namen _Ehefrau_...
Vorschlag: nimm den Namen des Patienten, muß ja nicht Klartext sein. Und fülle die vorhandenen Daten aus im Profil. Somit ist für die vielen Mitleser und Berater das ganze leichter.

Der Fall deines Mannes ist typisch! Er ist beispielhaft für die mögliche Änderung des bisherigen Vorgehens: PSA erhöht, rauf auf den Tisch und raus die Sache...

Mit diesem Vorgehen können viele unerwünschte Folgen entstehen. Und das habe ich als ehemaliger Hausarzt begriffen, diese Erfahrung sollte zu neuem Handeln Anlass geben.


Welchen Weg dein Mann dann einschlagen muss, das sollte wirklich sorgfältig und in Ruhe bestimmt werden.


Wendet euch an die Selbsthilfegruppe! Nutzt dieses Forum. Und seid bitte nachsichtig mit den Ärzten, die beim Wort Selbsthilfegruppe immer noch die Brauen ziehen. Sie kennen es nicht anders.

Ich wünsche deinem Mann den Mut zum Reden. 

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin lieber Winfried,

nach Hin- und Herklicken kommt man schließlich hierhin:

http://www.anna-ctrus.de/prostatakre...anna_ctrus.php

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Ehefrau

Lieber Knut, vielen Dank. Ich habe Deinen überaus spannenden Bericht gelesen. Es las sich wie ein Krimi für mich, teilweise war ich fassungslos aufgrund Deiner Erlebnisse. Danke für deine Mühe. Ein Wert fehlt noch in der Tabelle. 12,8 ( 8 Wochen nach der Biopsie am 18.12. ). Diese Erhöhung wurde noch der Biopsie zugeordnet, deshalb haben wir 6 Wochen später nochmal testen lassen. Am 03.02.14 dann waren es schon 15,9.
Mein Mann hatte in der Vergangenheit sonderbare Erkrankungen, allerdings weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob diese mit dem jetzigen Anstieg überhaupt in irgendeinem Zusammenhang stehen. Vor 7 Jahren hatte er plötzlich hohes Fieber. Der Hausarzt macht ein Blutbild und stellte einen PSA von 34,4 fest. Er wurde zu einem Urologen überwiesen. Dieser stellte Blasen- und Prostataentzündung und Darmentzündung fest. Er verabreichte meinem Mann fast ein Jahr ununterbrochen Antibiotika, weil der Wert sofort wieder anstieg, wenn er die Einnahme beendete. Irgendwann platzte mir der Kragen und wir fuhren ins Krankenhaus. Dort stellte man eine Sigma Divertikulitis fest und entfernte ihm ein entzündetes Stück vom Darm. Mit normalen Werten wurde er 2 Wochen später entlassen. Nach kurzer Zeit stieg der PSA wieder an, der Urologe verschrieb ihm ein Harnwegerweiterndes Medikament. 3 Wochen später war mein Mann gesund. Ein Jahr später bekam er wieder hohes Fieber und einen sonderbaren Ausschlag am ganzen Körper, sah aus wie ein rot gefleckter Leopard. Die Entzündungswerte und Fieber waren hoch, allerdings blieben alle Blutkulturen steril. Man pumpte ihn voll mit Antibiotika und Cortison. 14 Tage im Krankenhaus, dann wurde es langsam wieder besser. Ursache unbekannt. 2 Jahre später entzündete sich sein Bein stark ab Knie abwärts. Dick angeschwollen und rot und sehr schmerzhaft. Ursache unbekannt. Die Ärzte im Krankenhaus säuselten schon etwas von einer Amputation, wenn es nicht gelänge den Entzündungsprozess zu stoppen. Nach wochenlangem Antibiotkaeinsatz besserte sich dann die Situation wieder langsam. Zudem hat er regelmäßig Entzündungsprozesse auf beiden Augen. Es bilden sich wie Tumore auf den Augen, die extrem lichtempfindlich machen und es fühlt sich an wie ein Fremdkörper im Auge. Der Augenarzt diagnostizierte Stress ( weil diese Sache immer mit einer üblen Migräneattacke einhergeht ) und mit einer Augensalbe bessert es sich dann nach ein paar Tagen. Auch hier Ursache unbekannt. 
Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier irgendwelche Entzündungsprozesse im Körper vor sich gehen, die ( hoffentlich ) mit einem Karzinom in der Prostata gar nichts zu tun haben. Wenn dieser enorme Anstieg des PSA mehr als ungewöhnlich ist, das macht mir auf jeden Fall Mut auch in eine andere Richtung suchen zu lassen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr dankbar für die vielen Tipps und werde mich auch umgehend an eine Selbsthilfegruppe wenden. Tut mir leid, dass hier aufgrund der mehrfach auftauchenden Ehefrauen etwas Verwirrung entstanden ist. Ich bin etwas überrascht, dass ein C -TRUS Anna nicht im Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum in Köln angeboten wird. Oder habe ich das übersehen ?
VIELEN DANK !

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Regina,
a)Suchmaske zu am CTRUS ANNA teilnehmenden Ärzten http://www.anna-ctrus.de/prostatakre...anna_ctrus.php
b)wegen dem Entzündungsthema lasst mal CRP messen

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Günther, Danke - CTRUS - Anna scheint es wirklich nicht in Köln im Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum zu geben. 
CRP wurde getestet. Als einziges neben dem PSA auf mein Betreiben als Laie hin. 0,34 , also Fehlanzeige.
Hätte man eine Prostata Entzündung bei der Untersuchung der Biopsieergebnisse feststellen müssen ?
Die Urologen interessierte das bisher nicht. Sie schauen nur auf den PSA 15,9  
Es wurde nicht mal ein großes Blutbild gemacht bisher. Der Hausarzt machte jetzt den Vorschlag, auf Clamydien Titer im Blut zu untersuchen.
Viele Grüße !

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Regina,
a)der link führt zu Urologen, die lokal das Thema angehen können und in Kontakt mit CTRU Anna Prof. Loch DIAKO Flensburg das auswerten. Du / ihr müsst deshalb nicht nach FL fahren
b)CRP war nur der erste Vorschlag es muss weiter gesucht werden maybe Clamydien oder whatsoever nur das wird Detektivarbeit.
c)bei der Stanzbiopsie ist die Frage ob der Pathologe, wenn er schon kein Karzinom gefunden hat wenigstens H Grade PIN gefunden hat das wäre der Entzündungsnachweis
d)unabhängig von der Entzündungssucherei werdet ihr denke ich nicht umhinkommen bildgebend unterstützt (CTRUS ANA Elastographie etc.)zu suchen und nicht blind einer Sättigungsbiopsie folgen
um Karzinom zu bestätigen oder auszuschließen
getippt im ICA von B nach HH falls zu viele Tippfehler sorry - :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Günther, hier der Text von der Biopsie. Prostatagewebe mit Kleintubulären oder dilatierten Drüsen. Diese von zylindrischen Epithel mit basalständigen, runden Kernen und papillärer Abfaltung ausgekleidet. Periglandulär bis dichte Lymphozyteninfiltrate. In den Lumina gelegentlich Konkremente. Das mitgefaßte, paraprostatische Gewebe unauffällig strukturiert. Histochemisch in der PAS Reaktion keine pathologischen Ablagerungen nachweisbar. Beurteilung. Prostatstanzzyliner von links und rechts mit kleintubulärer Drüsenathropie, oder dem Bild der adenomatösen Hyperplasie, Mikrolithiasis und mäßiger chronischer Prostatitis neben regelrechtem paraprostatischem Gewebe, Kein Anhalt für Malignität.
Zum Einsatz kamen Stanzzylinder bis maximal 18 mm (2 Stück ),  der Rest war zwischen 4 und 12 mm. Wenn die Prostata mit 67 ml so groß ist wie ein Pfirsich. Wie weit kommt man dann hinein ???? Oder spinne ich ? Habe gestern mit einem Prostatakrebspatienten aus dem Bekanntenkreis gesprochen, der vor kurzem dort operiert wurde. Er hat nun weder Prostata noch Blase, pinkelt in einen Beutel, hatte 3 Monate einen künstlichen Darmausgang. Ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Er warnte mich extrem, er würde das nie mehr so schnell operieren lassen. Die vielen Biopsien hätten zusätzlich viel Schaden bei ihm verursacht. 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Viele Grüße nach Tornesch

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Regina,

sicherlich schrecken solche Horrorszenarien wie du sie von einem Bekannten beschrieben hast ab. Aber bevor man in Hysterie verfällt muss man natürlich die Ausgangslage mit einbeziehen.

Sicherlich lässt die Prostata eine hohe Anzahl an Biopsien nicht unbeantwortet. Sie reagiert wie jedes andere Organ in der Regel mit lokalen Entzündungen. Am besten ist der Vergleich mit einer schlecht sitzenden Zahnprothese die auch an der Mundschleimhaut ihre Spüren hinterlässt und sogar dann bei chronischer Entzündung die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein karzinomes Geschehen erhöht. So ist das eben auch bei der Prostata. Je öfter sie invasiv angegangen wird desto höher die Wahscheinlichkeit von Entzündungen die dann auch wieder das Krebsrisko steigen lässt. Das ist genau das was ich mit der Biopsiefalle gemeint habt. Solange biopsieren bis man tatsächlich einen Krebs nachgewiesen hat, auch auf die Gefahr das er hausgemacht ist. 

Wenn ihr also eine erweiterte Diagnostik haben möchtet die erst einmal nicht invasiv über die Bühne geht müsst ihr euch bei den bildgebenden Verfahren orientieren. Einen Vorschlag wurde ja bereits unterbreitet. Erst wenn hier ein Nachweis erfolgt wird eine Biopsie folgen müssen, mit dem  Vorteil das Areal bereits eingrenzen zu können.

Und wie bereits erwähnt sollte eine Abklärung der chronischen Prostatits erfolgen. Dies internistisch wie auch urologisch, gerade im Bezug auf anearobe Keime.

Wenn dann alle Zeichen auf ein Karzinom hinweisen bleibt aber nur noch der einzige Weg eines Tumornachweises und einer Tumorbestimmung mittels Biopsie. Leider! Nichts zu tun wäre dann eine vertane Chance!

Tom

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Tom,
genau das möchten wir vermeiden. Biopsieren, bis man tatsächlich einen Krebs gefunden hat....das kann doch nicht der richtige Weg sein.
 Wir hoffen sehr, dass wir morgen bei dem erneuten Termin bei einem anderen Urologen auf einen Arzt treffen, der einen anderen Ansatz hat und erst einmal nach den anderen, möglichen Ursachen forscht. Der langjährige Urologe meines Mannes, eigentlich ein ganz erfahrener Mann, hat keinen Anhalt für Krebs gesehen. Sofern das möglich ist bei Ultraschall der Bauchdecke. ??? Vor der Prostatabiopsie wurde mein Mann nicht einmal auf ein verdächtiges Areal urologisch untersucht. 
Momentan ziehe ich ALLES in Zweifel, kann kaum noch einen klaren Gedanken fassen. Das ganze Denken dreht sich nur noch darum. Mein Mann ist Gott sei Dank noch ganz locker.
Danke - Regina

----------


## tomblr

Regina!

Tief Luft holen und wieder sammeln. Panik hilft jetzt keinem weiter. Der Ansatz mit einem neuen Urolgen ist der Richtige. Dann solltet ihr alle Fakten zusammentragen, evtl. auch mal Rat bei einem speziellen Onkologen suchen und die Dinge sachlich angehen. Wenn alle Parameter berücksichtigt wurden und ihr euch ein objektives Bild habt machen können weiter entscheiden.

Ich bin sicher , ihr werdet zum Schluss die richtige Entscheidung treffen, denn die kann euch dieses Forum nicht abnehmen.

Alles Gute, ihr schafft das!

Tom

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Günther, hier der Text von der Biopsie. Prostatagewebe mit Kleintubulären oder dilatierten Drüsen. Diese von zylindrischen Epithel mit basalständigen, runden Kernen und papillärer Abfaltung ausgekleidet. Periglandulär bis dichte Lymphozyteninfiltrate. In den Lumina gelegentlich Konkremente. Das mitgefaßte, paraprostatische Gewebe unauffällig strukturiert. Histochemisch in der PAS Reaktion keine pathologischen Ablagerungen nachweisbar. Beurteilung. Prostatstanzzyliner von links und rechts mit kleintubulärer Drüsenathropie, oder dem Bild der adenomatösen Hyperplasie, Mikrolithiasis und mäßiger chronischer Prostatitis neben regelrechtem paraprostatischem Gewebe, Kein Anhalt für Malignität.


über mäßige chronische Prostatitis habt ihr doch den Hinweis, wobei speziell von den Pathologen her der Terminus mäßig interpretierbar ist. Im Klartext, das muss mit einem qualifizierten Urologen aufgearbeitet werden um auszuschließen, dass PSA via Entzündung beeinflusst wird.   



> Zum Einsatz kamen Stanzzylinder bis maximal 18 mm (2 Stück ),  der Rest war zwischen 4 und 12 mm. Wenn die Prostata mit 67 ml so groß ist wie ein Pfirsich. Wie weit kommt man dann hinein ???? Oder spinne ich ? Habe gestern mit einem Prostatakrebspatienten aus dem Bekanntenkreis gesprochen, der vor kurzem dort operiert wurde. Er hat nun weder Prostata noch Blase, pinkelt in einen Beutel, hatte 3 Monate einen künstlichen Darmausgang. Ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Er warnte mich extrem, er würde das nie mehr so schnell operieren lassen. Die vielen Biopsien hätten zusätzlich viel Schaden bei ihm verursacht. 
> Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Viele Grüße nach Tornesch


An sich ist die Biopsie ein ich nenne es mal "Streuschussthema" je mehr Karzinom vorhanden desto besser die Treffer und durch den Enddarm ist die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit im Frontbereich geringer.
Ergo: bildgebende Verfahren anwenden nach Ausschluss / Abheilung Prostatitis, da bleiben wie schon genannt prioritär CTUS Anna / Elastografie oder MRT Varianten, simpler Ultraschall durch die Bauchdecke reicht da nicht, der Knackpunkt ist bei der nächsten Biopsie gezielt Areale die verdächtig sind anzugehen und nicht mit dem Thema "Sättigung" so viel wie möglich Proben zu entnehmen um mögliche Treffer zu landen.
Obwohl es schlimm im Ergebnis ist, das Ergebnis aus dem Bekanntenkreis welches Du schilderst  ist jenseits des regulären Ausgangs einer Operation, wenn da auch noch die Blase ektomiert wurde dann war da erheblich mehr als ein simpler Prostatakrebs innerhalb der Kapsel ohne Durchbruch. Das ist keine Basis auf einen Einzelfall ohne jeden Datenhintergrund ein eigenes mögliches Schreckensszenario aufzubauen, geht die Diagnose ruhig bestimmt und in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum an um ein verlässliches Ergebnis zu erhalten und entscheidet dann auf der Ergebnisbasis die Therapie. Erst dann entscheidet sich ob alle kurativen Möglichkeiten wie AS Strahlentherapie  (extern oder Brachy) und RPE machbar sind. Ich weis es ist nicht einfach aber erst mal den Kopf hochhalten und manchmal hilft einfach das persönliche Gespräch mit einem Selbsthilfegruppenleiter, der das alles schon oft gehört und besprochen hat, der lokale Kenntnisse hat und der selbst Betroffener ist und daher wesentlich tiefergehende Empathie dafür hat..

----------


## Ehefrau

Vielen Dank ! Ich werde mich bemühen, sachlich und ruhig zu bleiben. Panik hilft wirklich niemandem.

Danke für Eure Mühe und Hilfe
Regina

----------


## Ehefrau

Kommen gerade vom neuen Urologen. Er hat meinen Mann zu einem MRT der Prostata überwiesen. Vorher wird ihm ein Kontrastmittel verabreicht. Gibt es auffällige Gewebe, erfolgt eine Biopsie in genau diese Bereiche. Der Radiologe soll der Beste in Punkto Diagnostik sein. Der Urologe macht diese Biopsie gemeinsam mit dem Radiologen. Die Nadeln seien aus Platin. Die Kasse kommt dafür nicht auf. Kostenpunkt 500 Euro. Der Arzt macht es zum Selbstkostenpreis in seiner Praxis. Zudem muss mein Mann wieder Antibiotikum nehmen. Und das Blut wird gründlich untersucht. Der Arzt meinte, er glaubt nicht an ein Karzinom, der drastische Anstieg des PSA in so kurzer Zeit auf jetzt 15,9 spricht eher nicht dafür. Der Termin für das MRT ist in 3 Wochen. Mein Mann fühlte sich bei dem Arzt sehr gut aufgehoben. Schauen wir mal....

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Regina,

das hört sich doch erfreulich an, da hat der Wechsel sich doch gelohnt. 

Toi, Toi, Toi, für die MRT!

Tom

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Tom,
ja, ich glaube auch. Das war jetzt erst mal der richtige Weg. Hört sich gut an. Und 3 Wochen Wartezeit aufs MRT geht ja auch noch.
Vielen Dank. 
Viele Grüße Regina

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Regina, 

im Pathologiebericht steht:




> ...und mäßiger chronischer Prostatitis...


Diese Entzündung könnte wesentlich für die PSA-Entwicklung verantwortlich sein; sie muss therapiert werden, was u.U. nicht so ganz einfach ist, weil manche Prostata-Entzündungen wohl nicht oder schlecht auf Antibiotika reagieren.

Ich selbst würde vor einer massiven Anti-Entzündungsbehandlung keine weiteren Untersuchungen machen lassen. 

Und die Biopsie mit Platinnadeln, die die Krankenkasse nicht erstattet, kommt mir merkwürdig vor. Kennt das jemand hier im Forum?

Ich habe das Gefühl, da möchte jemand 500 EUR verdienen. Selbstkostenpreis? Na ja...

Hat der neue Biologe nichts zu dem Prostatitis-Befund gesagt?

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Regina,

in Ergänzung zu meiner PN, hier ein Zitat von silver dollar aus einem anderen Thread.




> Bitte lass Dir nicht derartigen Unfug erzählen, eine Prostatitis  (Entzündung der Prostata) ist fast immer schmerzfrei und ohne  Nebenwirkungen wie Fieber etc. Feststellbar via Blut CRP etc. oder Urin  und sonst nicht.


Schorschel

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Schorschel, 

nein - sonderbarerweise hat der neue Urologe nichts dazu gesagt. Blöderweise habe ich die Begrifflichkeiten in dem ganzen Chaos verwechselt und hielt die chronische Prostatitis für die Prostatavergrößerung - nicht für die Entzündung. ( Sorry Jungs , ich gelobe Besserung... ) Nur hätte ja da der CRP auch anspringen müssen....oder ?
Ich habe gestern bei der Praxis angerufen, um nach den Werten zu fragen, waren leider noch nicht da. Wegen Karneval im Rheinland erst Dienstag neue Erkenntnisse.
Zur 500 Euro - Biopsie noch ein Gedanke: Wenn mein Mann eine Überweisung zur Biopsie ins Krankenhaus hat, diese Kosten übernimmt die Kasse ja auch und die sind mit Sicherheit erheblich höher. Wieso dann nicht bei der gezielten Biopsie in der Arztpraxis ? Ich überlege gerade, bei der Kasse nachzufragen....
Viele Grüße Regina

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Regina,
es sieht so aus, als ob Du da was verwechselst:
a)Prostataentzündung kann via Blut Urin und Sperma diagnostiziert werden. CRP ist ein wesentlicher Indikator springt aber nicht bei allen Betroffenen deutlich sofort an daher alles prüfen
b)gezielte Biopsie
1. so weit ich das verstanden habe denkt ihr über MRT gestützte Biopsie nach, wenn ja, dann besser unter lokaler Sedierung (Dormicum Propofol etc.)in der Klinik wo die Daten erhoben werden
und ein entsprechendes Ultraschall System bereit steht
2. in der Uro Praxis geht das auch aber weitaus schwieriger die wenigsten Urologen haben Farbdoppler Ultraschall der in der Lage ist ein MRT Bild passgenau reinzunehmen lokale Sedierung sollte machbar sein
3. im Falle von C TRUS Anna ist das lokal möglich, wenn der Urologe Partner dieses Programms ist und lokale Sedierung sollte kein Problem sein
Ich würde zur MRT gestützten Biopsie tendieren

----------


## Hvielemi

> lokaler Sedierung (Dormicum Propofol etc.)


Da geht irgendwas durcheinander:

Propofol ist ein Narkosemittel, mit dem man *sediert* wird, also den Eingriff
nicht bewusst miterlebt ('Wurschtigkeitsspritze' nennt das ein Arzt hier im Forum).
*Lokal* wird nicht sediert, sondern anästhesiert, also örtlich schmerzfrei gemacht.
Propofol ist aber nicht schmerzlindernd und kann nicht lokal angewendet werden.

Urologen pflegen eine Lokalanästhesie zu machen (manche Rossschlächter nicht mal dies),
weil sie für die aufwändige Überwachung des Biopsie-Patienten unter Narkose
nicht eingerichtet sind. Dies im Gegensatz etwa zu Gastroenterologen, die viel öfter
den Magen biopsieren, als Urologen die Prostata.

Sinnvoll wäre es, wenn Urologen in Ärztehäusern oder Gemeinschaftspraxen
 Zugang zu einem narkosetauglichen Saal hätten, oder die Biopsie im
Belegspital machen würden, statt ihre Patienten zu foltern.

Hvielemi

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Da geht irgendwas durcheinander:
> 
> Propofol ist ein Narkosemittel, mit dem man *sediert* wird, also den Eingriff
> nicht bewusst miterlebt ('Wurschtigkeitsspritze' nennt das ein Arzt hier im Forum).


einig
*



			
				Lokal
			
		

*


> wird nicht sediert, sondern anästhesiert, also örtlich schmerzfrei gemacht.
> Propofol ist aber nicht schmerzlindernd und kann nicht lokal angewendet werden.


Das ist eine / Deine Interpretation, eine Vielzahl Teilnehmer im Gesundheitswesen verwendet in Verbindung mit dem Thema Sedierung lokal als Hinweis
dies kann vor Ort d.h. in der Praxis geschehen




> Urologen pflegen eine Lokalanästhesie zu machen (manche Rossschlächter nicht mal dies),
> weil sie für die aufwändige Überwachung des Biopsie-Patienten unter Narkose
> nicht eingerichtet sind. Dies im Gegensatz etwa zu Gastroenterologen, die viel öfter
> den Magen biopsieren, als Urologen die Prostata.


Sorry wenn es stattfindet kommen überwiegend Dormicum oder Propofol zum Einsatz, eine Narkose zur Prostatastanzbiopsie findet so gut wie nie in der Facharztpraxis statt, bei Gastroentereologie und Koloskopie findet ebenfalls heute überwiegend der Einsatz von vorgenannten Mitteln statt, eine Narkose so gut wie nie.



> Sinnvoll wäre es, wenn Urologen in Ärztehäusern oder Gemeinschaftspraxen
>  Zugang zu einem narkosetauglichen Saal hätten, oder die Biopsie im
> Belegspital machen würden, statt ihre Patienten zu foltern.


Absolut nicht notwendig die vorgenannten Wege der Sedierung sind mehr als ausreichend in den Facharztpraxen.
Eine unter Überwachung eines Anästhesisten in Vollnarkose durch einen Urologen durchgeführte Prostatastanzbiopsie muss gestützt auf erhebliche medizinisch indizierte Gründe gestützt sein, 
in der Realität findet das kaum statt und ist auch aus Patientensicht überwiegend nicht notwendig.




> Hvielemi

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo, mein Mann wird das sicher nicht ohne Narkose über sich ergehen lassen. Bei der letzten Biopsie hat er auch ganz klar sofort um Sedierung gebeten. Selbst der Arzt riet ihm dazu. Über diese Problematik in einer Arztpraxis ( gezielte Biopsie ) und Narkose habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Mein Mann offenbar auch nicht. Hoffentlich bleibt ihm die "gesamte Prozedur" erspart.

Viele Grüße
Regina

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Guenther

Du erzeugst weiterhin eine Begriffsverwirrung:




> Verbindung mit dem Thema Sedierung *lokal* als Hinweis
> dies kann *vor Ort* d.h. in der Praxis geschehen
> 
> Sorry wenn es stattfindet kommen überwiegend Dormicum oder Propofol zum Einsatz, 
> eine Narkose zur Prostatastanzbiopsie findet so gut wie nie in der Facharztpraxis statt, 
> bei Gastroentereologie und Koloskopie findet ebenfalls heute überwiegend der Einsatz 
> von vorgenannten Mitteln statt, eine *Narkose* so gut wie nie.


Die Anwendung von Propofol IST eine* Narkose*.
Und die hat unter gehöriger Überwachung von Puls, Blutdruck und Sauerstoffsättigung 
stattzufinden, auch wenn es in der Facharztpraxis angewendet wird.

Weil die Urologen das meist aber nicht anbieten können, verzichten sie auf diese
Sedierung (leichte Narkose) mit Propofol und bieten die periprostatische Injektion 
eines Lokalanästhetikums an. 
*Lokal* = An der Körperstelle des geplanten Eingriffes (NICHT im "Lokal" des Urologen).

Das wurde vor kurzem schon mal diskutiert:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ze-zur-Biopsie ?


Nun hatte sich aber Reginas Mann in Einklang mit dem Urologen schon bei der
ersten Biopsie für eine Sedierung/Narkose entschieden, eine Lokalanästhesie
würde er also auch ein zweites Mal nicht wollen. 
Somit geht es hier eher um die Frage, ob eine weitere Biopsie zielführend sei, 
oder ob man doch besser zur bildgebenden Diagnostik greife, wie ich schon 
in #8 angedeutet hatte. Wenn man bedenkt, dass nach einer erneuten Biopsie ein 
erneutes MRT und auch noch ein Knochenszintigramm angeordnet werden wird,
ist so ein PSMA-PET/CT bei besserer Leistung höchstwahrscheinlich günstiger.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Konrad,

a)Sedierung  folgender link zu Wikipedia
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sedierung
b)siehe Anwendungen / Substanzen / Propofol
c)QEDE
d)im Gegensatz zu Dir erlebe ich / erleben wir deutlich den lokalen Bezug zur Prostatastanzbiopsie unter dem Begriff dass das lokal unter Sedierung stattfindet
e)im Gegensatz zu Deiner Aussage ist heute die Mehrzahl der Urologen in der Lage eine Sedierung mittels Dormicum oder Propofol/Sauerstoffgabe bei Oxymeter und EKG durchzuführen
f)ansonsten halte ich diese Art von Semantik nicht dienlich hier im Thema welches Regina wichtig ist 
g)es ist m.E. nach sinnlos ohne bildgebende Unterstützung MRT oder CTRUS ANNA oder Elastografie eine weitere Biopsie blind durchzuführen in der Hoffnung etwas zu treffen dazu bedarf es mehr an Anstrengung 
h)bis dahin ist sowohl PET als auch CT oder andere derartige Verfahren glatte Überdiagnostik zumal ein Karzinom nur via Biopsiematerial festgestellt werden kann, bildgebende Verfahren und/oder FNAB liefern keinen evidenten Beweis

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Günther,




> im Gegensatz zu Deiner Aussage ist heute die Mehrzahl der Urologen in  der Lage eine Sedierung mittels Dormicum oder Propofol/Sauerstoffgabe  bei Oxymeter und EKG durchzuführen


ich bezweifle, dass die *Mehrzahl* der Urologen eine Analogsdierung als Kurzzeitnarkose in ihrer Praxis durchführen können. Das Problem ist die gleichzeitige Patientenüberwachung sowie Durchführung eines Eingriffes.* Es ist höchst umstritten dies in die Verantwortung eines Arztes zu legen*. Hinzu kommt noch die ständige Überwachung in der Aufwachphase. D.h. es müssen geeignete Räume und Personal bereitgehalten werden die Patienten ein überwachtes Aufwachen ermöglichen. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Vorhalten der Notfallausrüstung sowie Medikamente für Zwischenfälle und fehlenden Fortbildungen in Notfallmaßnahmen bzw. fehlender Fachkundenachweis Notfallmedizin. Die meisten Fachärzte die Eingriffe unter Kurzzeitnarkose bzw. in Analogsedierung durchführen und keine eigenen Anästhesisten zur Verfügung haben bedienen sich heute daher dem Personal und der Logistik der ambulanten OP Zentren. Diese sind meistens anästhesiologische Gemeinschaftspraxen. Alles andere wäre fahrlässig. Gerade der Wirkstoff Propofol ist nicht ganz einfach im Handling und erfodert Erfahrung.

Anders sieht es aus wenn nur eine allgemeine Beruhigung mittels Sedativa (z.B. Benzodiazepine) des Patienten erfolgen soll. Hier ist der Patient in der Regel auch noch ansprechbar und das Risiko für Zwischenfälle ist nicht ganz so hoch.

Zur Info habe ich die Leitlinie zur "Sedierung in der gastrointestinalen Endoskopie" verlinkt. Diese ist auf jedes andere Fachgebiet übertragbar. http://www.dgvs.de/fileadmin/user_up...nleitlinie.pdf Hier insbeondere das Kapitel 5* "5.      Was ist während der Untersuchung wichtig?** 5.1 Das erforderliche Personal und seine Qualifikation"* Nach dieser Definition ist die Analogsedierung in den meisten urologischen Praxen nicht durchführbar.

Tom

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Toms Erklärungen kann ich vollumfänglich bestätigen. Die Urologen, die in ihrer Praxis eine Biopsie durchführen, setzen lediglich eine Sedierung mit Benzodiazepine ein um dann per Lokalanästhesie die Biopsie schmerzfrei zu gestalten. Für eine Kurznarkose mit Propofol fehlt den Urologen in aller Regel die Ausstattung und das Personal, selbst wenn sie notfallmedizinisch weitergebildet sind.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Tom, Hallo Heribert,




> Propofol ist ein Sedativum ohne wesentlichen schmerzlindernden Effekt. Die genauen Wirkmechanismen sind im Detail bis heute nicht geklärt, aber man weiß, dass Propofol seine Wirkung innerhalb von 30-45 Se- kunden entfaltet. Aufgrund des raschen Abbaus über die Leber dauert der sedierende Effekt nur 4-8 Minuten nach der Gabe des Medikaments. Der Patient wacht also sehr rasch wieder auf. Wegen dieser Eigenschaf- ten (rascher Wirkungseintritt bei kurzer Wirkdauer) ist Propofol für Spie- gelungen des Verdauungstraktes ein geeignetes Sedativum.
> Die Wirkung von Propofol im Einzelfall hängt vom Alter, dem Körper- gewicht und den Begleiterkrankungen des Patienten sowie von beglei- tend eingesetzten Medikamenten ab. Mitunter können mit einer einzigen Dosis verschiedene Sedierungstiefen durchschritten werden, so dass die Sedierung unter Umständen tiefer wird als beabsichtigt; d.h. der Patient erreicht ein tieferes Schlafniveau als geplant, z.B. das Stadium der Vollnarkose. Dadurch kann auch ein kurzfristiger Atemstillstand ausge- löst werden. Anders als bei Midazolam gibt es zu Propofol kein Gegen- mittel. Alle Endoskopie-Teams, die mit Propofol sedieren, müssen des- halb in der Lage sein, einen Atemstillstand angemessen zu beherrschen (vgl. Kapitel 5 Was ist während der Untersuchung wichtig?).



@tom, vielen Dank für den sachdienlichen Hinweis. 

Nun sollten die Fachleute wieder zu Werke gehen, nachdem die Patienten zu ihrem Tumorproblem noch zusätzliche Lasten aufgebürdet bekommen. Aber leider ist das heutzutage notwendig, das Selbstmanagement.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Aber leider ist das heutzutage notwendig, das Selbstmanagement.


Lieber Winfried,

da muß man Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Im Forum war oft die Rede vom mündigen Patienten. Uwe Peters hinterließ einen wahrlich heute noch gültigen Leitfaden, nämlich:

Werden Sie ein mündiger Patient! (Weil das Wissen der meisten Ärzte für Sie nicht ausreicht!) Werden Sie Manager Ihrer Krankheit! (Lernen Sie dazu alles über Prostatakrebs!) Werden Sie Ihr eigener Guru! (damit Sie Ihre Therapieentscheidung auf gut informierter Basis treffen können!)

Der gilt allerdings nicht nur für das hier in Rede stehende Thema im Zusammenhang Diagnose PCa. Nur wenn man sich gut auf ein Gespräch oder den Umfang einer geplanten Behandlung/Therapie vorbereitet, kann man verhindern, dass man letztlich doch über den Tisch gezogen wird. Für mich führte das nämlich ahnungslos über den Ablauf einer vereinbarten Tastbefundung meiner Wirbelsäule bei einem sog. Ostheopaten am Ende zu einer Rechnung über 126.50 , ausgestellt von einer ärztlichen Verrechnungstelle mit viel Phantasie: Eingehende, das gewöhnliche Maß übersteigende Untersuchung =  20.50 - Akupunktur incl. Pulsdiagnose =  30.00 - Ganzheißluftbad, z.B. Rumpf oder Beine =  10.50 - Gezielter chiropraktischer Eingriff an der Wirbelsäule  19.00 - Sondermassagen - viscerale Ostheopatie  20.50 - Osteophatische Behandlung der Wirbelsäule  26.00. Diagnose: Degenerat. HWS-BWS-Syndrom - Magen-Darm-Spasmen - Funkt. Beinlängendiff. Rechnung nach der Gebührenordnung für Heilpraktiker (GebüH)

Leider hatte ich ahnungslos versäumt, den Therapeuten schon zu bremsen, als er mir 3 Akupunkturnadeln auf die Stirn pflanzte. Die ganze fakturierte Prozedur währte  weniger als 25 Minuten. Nach 14 Tagen kam ein Anruf, ob ich denn nicht wieder vorbeikommen möchte. Nie wieder, kann man da nur festellen; und bei dem für die kommende Woche von meiner Frau vereinbarten Termin bei einer Physiotherapeutin, die die Wirbelsäule bei einer Massage abtasten soll, um evtl. Hinweise zu meinen Vertigoattacken zu bekommen, werde ich ausdrücklich auf zusätzliches Beiwerk verzichten und das schon beim Eingangsgesprach verdeutlichen. 

@Regina

Hiermit  bitte ich höflich um Verständnis, dass ich meine eigene weniger gute Erfahrung mit einem Therapeuten hier eingestellt habe.

*"Wer lachen kann, dort wo er hätte heulen können, bekommt wieder Lust zum Leben"*
(Werner Finck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## skipper

Lieber Harald,
was soll die Physiotherapeutin bei einer Massage denn entlang der Wirbelsäule finden ? Verspannte Muskulatur vom zu lange Internetsurfen ?
Bitte mit Humor nehmen - von Pfalz zu Pfalz!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Harald_1933

> was soll die Physiotherapeutin bei einer Massage denn entlang der  Wirbelsäule finden ? Verspannte Muskulatur vom zu lange Internetsurfen ?


Lieber Skipper,

nicht ganz unberechtigte Frage. Ich weiß es nämlich auch noch nicht.  Wenn Du allerdings diese vermaledeiten Drehschwindelprobleme zu ertragen hättest, würdest Du auch jeden Strohhalm ergreifen, um die Ursache möglicherweise dafür endlich herauszufinden. Ab dem Beginn mit  Casodex, also vor mehr als 10 Jahren, begann erstmals eine Drehschwindelauslösung während der Feier meines 70. Geburtstages. Bis heute weiß trotz teilweise ganztägiger Untersuchungen niemand, wie ich davon befreit werden könnte bzw. was der wirkliche Auslöser ist. 

Ich lasse aber noch nicht locker. Wegen der verspannten Muskulatur auf Grund zu lange am PC herumhocken, würde meine Frau Dir aber auch voll zustimmen, obwohl ich 4 bis 5 x in der Woche  im Fitness-Studio aktiv bin. Dennoch.....

*"Wer nicht liebt Weib, Wein und Gesang, der bleibt ein Narr sein Leben lang"
*(Martin Luther)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ab dem Beginn mit  Casodex, also vor mehr als 10 Jahren, begann erstmals eine Drehschwindelauslösung während der Feier meines 70. Geburtstages.


Vielleicht liegt darin die Antwort, in den Wirkstoffen von Casodex, unbekannte Wechsel-Nebenwirkung. Ob es dafür allerdings gezielte Serumsanalysen gibt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Vielleicht könnte die Hämatologie hilfreich sein, keine Ahnung, ein Gedanke.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallöchen, 
gestern kamen nach 12 Tagen endlich die Ergebnisse der Blutuntersuchung. Neues Labor... überall neues Labor. Scheinbar lassen alle Urologen nun ihre Blutuntersuchungen in China auswerten, weil's billiger ist. 
Der PSA meines Mannes ist binnen 4 Wochen nun von 15,9 auf 9,99 gesunken. Bisher ging es immer nur steil aufwärts. Deshalb erlaube ich mir ein wenig Optimismus und freue mich... Erstmals wurde der PSA aufgesplittet. 
PSA gesamt 9,99 - PSA Fr : 1,72  PSA Quotient 0,17000 Testosteron 2,43  . Zwei Blutwerte stimmen nicht. Eosinophile und Basophile sind erhöht. CRP mit 0,290 unauffällig .
Könnt Ihr mir dazu etwas sagen ? Viele Grüße - schönes Wochenende - Regina

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

freies PSA und Quotient aus dem totalen und freien PSA spielen bei Ihrem Mann keine Rolle mehr, da ja per Biopsie ein Prostatakrebs festgestellt wurde.

Sie dienen nur dazu, um das Prostatakrebs-Risiko vor einer Biopsie abzuschätzen. Die Bestimmung ist also bei Ihrem Manne überflüssig.

Siehe auch unter dem Stichwort PSA-Quotient auf dieser Web-Side nach:

*http://www.prostata.de/psa_bestimmung.html*

Zu den anderen Blutwerten kann ich nichts sagen. Da fragen Sie am Besten den Arzt Ihres Mannes.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo BurgerH, Sie verwechseln mich wahrscheinlich. Bei der Biopsie meines Mannes wurde *kein* Krebs festgestellt. Nur eine chron. Prostatitis und Vergrößerung. Nun soll er erneut zur Biopsie, diesmal Sättigungsbiopsie, weil PSA bisher 15,9. Deshalb haben wir den Urologen gewechselt um eine Zweitmeinung zu hören und die systematische Durchlöcherung seiner Prostata zu verhindern.. Dieser hat eine umfangreiche Blutuntersuchung gemacht und ihn zur Prostata MRT überwiesen. Dort haben wir einen Termin am 17.März. Die Ergebnisse der Blutuntersuchung liegen nun vor. Siehe oben
Viele Grüße Regina

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Neues Labor... überall neues Labor. 
> ...
> Der PSA meines Mannes ist binnen 4 Wochen nun von 15,9 auf 9,99 gesunken. Bisher ging es immer nur steil aufwärts.
> ...
> PSA gesamt 9,99 - PSA Fr : 1,72  PSA Quotient 0,17000 
> 
> Viele Grüße - schönes Wochenende - Regina


Hallo Regina,

das sind gute Nachrichten, denke ich.

Die drastischen Steigerungen in kurzer Zeit sprachen m.E. ebenso wenig für ein bösartiges Geschehen wie der starke Rückgang, der jetzt gemessen wurde. Immerhin sprechen die 12 negativen Stanzen zumindest dafür, dass - wenn überhaupt - keine großen Herde da sind, denn die wären dann normalerweise bei der Biopsie getroffen worden.

PCa kennt nur eine PSA-Richtung - langsam aber sicher aufwärts. Zick-Zack-Bewegungen sind nicht krebstypisch.

Der fPSA-Anteil von 17% ist an der unteren Grenze dessen, was noch als unauffällig eingeordnet wird. 

All das zeigt, dass Aufklärungsbedarf besteht. Meines Erachtens braucht Ihr einen Urologen, der sich um die chronische Prostatitis kümmert und die Diagnostik intensiviert. Auch die BHP muss näher untersucht werden - jenachdem wie die u.U. in die Blase drückt, können sich da Ablagerungen bilden, die zu chronischen Entzündungen führen (war bei mir der Fall).

Vor allem braucht Ihr Kontinuität und nicht alle zwei Wochen ein neues Labor.

Ich persönlich würde eine weitere Biopsie solange vergessen, bis die vorhandenen Erkenntnisse schlüssig aufgearbeitet wurden, vor allem das Entzündungsthema.

Alles Gute wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

P.S.: Ich persönlich würde auch mit der MRT warten, bis Ihr mehr wisst. Selbst wenn die mit rektaler Spule laufen soll, ist die Chance klarer, belastbarer Erkenntnisse nach meiner Erfahrung sehr gering (ich hatte 3 davon in 6 Jahren). Man sieht hier nen Fleck und da ein verdächtiges Areal, und dann heißt es, da muss man gezielt biopsieren.  

Daher: Top-Bildgebung erst dann machen, wenn alles abgeklärt ist, und dann gleich gezielt biopsieren. Ohne Biopsie würde ich die MRT vergessen - die wird man Euch nämlich nochmal nahelegen, wenn irgendwann doch nochmal biopsiert werden soll/muss. Und dann hat Dein Mann den Mist 2x zu ertragen. 

Schorschel

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Schorschel, ja dummerweise haben beide Urologen ihr Labor gewechselt. Bisher hatten wir eigentlich von dem neuen Urologen einen guten Eindruck, aber Deine Worte machen mich doch wieder misstrauisch.  Das Entzündungsthema wurde bei beiden Urologen und auch im Krankenhaus nach der Biopsie *nicht* angesprochen. Ebenfalls hat uns auch niemand gesagt, dass vor der Blutabnahme mindestens 48 Stunden vorher Enthaltsamkeit herrschen muss. Wir sind noch nicht 100 und sehen auch nicht so aus......warum müssen wir solche wichtigen Informationen erst aus dem Internet erfahren ???Alleine dieser Aspekt kann ja die Werte deutlich verfälscht haben. Zudem arbeitet mein Mann den ganzen Tag schwer körperlich ( schweres Heben ) Die Prostata ist mit 67mm Durchmesser eher groß, habe ich inzwischen gelernt. 
Ich bin so erleichtert, dass der Wert nun erstmals gesunken ist, ich kann es gar nicht beschreiben.
Schönes Wochenende und 1000 Dank !

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Regina!

Man soll sich ja nicht selber zitieren, aber ich bleibe dabei:




> Ich persönlich würde eine weitere Biopsie solange vergessen, bis die  vorhandenen Erkenntnisse schlüssig aufgearbeitet wurden, vor allem das  Entzündungsthema.


Und auch dies gilt nach Deinem letzten Beitrag erst recht, denke ich:




> Daher: Top-Bildgebung erst dann machen, wenn alles abgeklärt ist, und  dann gleich gezielt biopsieren. Ohne Biopsie würde ich die MRT vergessen  - die wird man Euch nämlich nochmal nahelegen, wenn irgendwann doch  nochmal biopsiert werden soll/muss. Und dann hat Dein Mann den Mist 2x  zu ertragen.


Wenn mir keiner der erfahrenen Forums-Aktivisten widerspricht, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das nicht alleine so sehe.

Alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## W. Werner

> Die Prostata ist mit 67mm Durchmesser eher groß


 Bist Du sicher: 67mm *Durchmesser*??? Als normal gelten *Volumina* von 20 - 30 ml. Wenn ich Adam Riese nicht ganz vergessen habe, beträgt das Volumen einer Kugel mit einem Durchmesser von 67mm sage und schreibe *157* ml!!! Oder hast Du Durchmesser und Volumen verwechselt?  Ich habe es jedenfalls in meinem ersten Post zu diesem thread stillschweigend so interpretiert. Das würde - auch im Zusammenhang mit der Prostatitis - ein ganz anderes Licht auf die PSA-Werte werfen. Was sagen die Experten dazu? cu - Wolfgang
p. s.: Hier ist zu lesen, daß bei der Biopsie ein Krebs diagnostiziert wurde. Habe ich da was übersehen? Das Profil enthält leider keine Daten, aber ich habe trotz intensiver Suche in diesem thread nur folgende Zitate von Ehefrau gefunden: Kein Anhalt für Malignität und Eine Biopsie ( 12 Stanzen ) war ohne Ergebnis

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bist Du sicher: 67mm *Durchmesser*??? Als normal gelten *Volumina* von 20 - 30 ml. Wenn ich Adam Riese nicht ganz vergessen habe, beträgt das Volumen einer Kugel mit einem Durchmesser von 67mm sage und schreibe *157* ml!
> Das würde - auch im Zusammenhang mit der Prostatitis - ein ganz anderes Licht auf die PSA-Werte werfen.


Als Durchmesser wird in der Regel der grösste Durchmesser angegeben. Das Prostatavolumen wird also etwa zwischen 100 und 150cm3 liegen. Das ist sehr gross. Nordymann hatte auch so eine "Apfelsine", wie er sich auszudrücken beliebte. 
Nach der RPE fand man einen Minitumor GS 3+3, wie man ihn bei vielen Männern finden würde:  


Das, liebe Regina, hast Du im Startbeitrag geschrieben:



> Gelernt habe ich, dass ein auf und ab des PSA-  Wertes auf eine Entzündung hinweisen würde. Der permanente Anstieg sei  jedoch besorgniserregend.


Nun ist der PSA erheblich gesunken. Der Anstieg auf 16ng/ml ist nun also  nicht mehr relevant, und auch die rund 10nm/ml der letzten Messung können auf ganz unterschiedliche Quellen verteilt sein:

-  Auf die sehr grosse Prostata: ca. 120cm3 x ca. 0.07ng/ml cm3 = ca. 8.4ng/ml (!)
-  Auf eine Prostataentzündung: Der Anteil ging um rund 6ng/ml zurück, ob er ganz unten ist, weiss man nicht.
-  Ein Anteil PCa kann zwar nicht ausgeschlossen werden, findet aber nur wenig Platz in dieser Abschätzung.

Ist das der Grund, warum bei der Biopsie nichts gefunden wurde?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi





PS:



> p. s.: Hier ist zu lesen, daß bei der Biopsie ein Krebs diagnostiziert wurde. Habe ich da was übersehen?


Ja, dies:



> Bei der Biopsie meines Mannes wurde *kein* Krebs festgestellt.

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallöchen, ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Im Bericht steht: Vergrößertes Prostataorgan ( 67mm ) Bei der Biopsie waren alle 12 Stanzen negativ. Die längste Stanze war 18 mm. Aktuell ist der Wert von 15,9 auf 9,99 gesunken. Vielleicht ein Laborfehler. Morgen haben wir hoffentlich das Ergebnis nach erneutem Antibiotikum. ( Nach der letzten Antibiotika Einnahme stieg der Wert trotzdem rapide an ). Allerdings hat mein Mann das Medikament nicht vertragen, war die ganze Zeit krank von Nebenwirkungen.
Wenn der PSA morgen noch weiter gesunken ist, sagen wir das Prostata -MRT ab.
Viele Grüße Regina

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo, ich krieg noch nen Fön...... Nun ist der Hausarzt eine Woche in Urlaub und wir bekommen den PSA Wert nicht vor dem MRT. Da weiß man manchmal nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Das eine Labor braucht 2 Wochen, da gehen wir zum Anderen, da ist der Arzt plötzlich in Urlaub und an den PSA gelangen wir deshalb erst am Montag - Montag um 9 ist das MRT. 
Gruß Regina

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Ehefrau:

Hallo Regina.

es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das Labor herausfinden und den PSA-Wert dort direkt anzufragen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

@Regina,

es ist gut möglich, dass die Niederlassung von Labor Limbach in Bonn : http://www.labor-limbach-bonn.de/
vor Ort Blut abzapfen lässt und das Ergebnis dann schon nach wenigen Stunden vorliegt.

Viel Erfolg bei den Bemühungen auf Aufklärung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallöchen, leider konnte ich das Labor nicht ermitteln, sonst hätte ich dort nachgefragt. Also waren wir heute morgen auf Wunsch meines Mannes zum MRT. Ergebnis: Die Prostata ist 3 x so groß wie üblich. Es gibt 2 kleine, mittelmäßig sonderbare Bereiche, aber es wurde *kein* Karzinom gefunden. Von einer Biopsie riet der Radiologe vorerst ab, man solle aber den PSA dringend im Auge behalten und ggf. dann die beiden Bereiche gezielt biopsieren. 
Anschließend habe ich in der Hausarztpraxis nach dem aktuellen PSA gefragt. Er ist durch das Antibiotika leider nicht nennenswert gesunken. Der Wert ist von 9,99 auf 10,8 angestiegen.
Und nun ? Abwarten und Tee trinken....
Viele Grüße Regina

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Regina,

die Anschrift war aber im Impressum ersichtlich:

 MVZ Labor Limbach Bonn GmbH
Von-Hompesch-Straße 1 - 53123 Bonn
Fon: +49 0228 9289750
www.labor-limbach-bonn.de

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Und nun ? Abwarten und Tee trinken....


So sehe ich das auch....!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Ehefrau

Danke an Alle, die mir/ uns in den letzten Wochen mit wertvollen Tipps geholfen haben. 
Alles, alles Gute
Regina

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Also waren wir heute morgen auf Wunsch meines Mannes zum MRT. Ergebnis: Die Prostata ist 3 x so groß wie üblich. Es gibt 2 kleine, mittelmäßig sonderbare Bereiche, aber es wurde *kein* Karzinom gefunden.* Ich wünsche Euch, dass das stimmt. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man das ohne Biopsie so definitiv sagen kann.* 
> 
> Von einer Biopsie riet der Radiologe vorerst ab, man solle aber den PSA dringend im Auge behalten und ggf. dann die beiden Bereiche gezielt biopsieren. *Jetzt passiert exakt das, weswegen ich von dieser MRT abgeraten hatte. Man ist nicht wirklch schlauer, und Dein Mann wird das Ganze dann nochmal mitmachen müssen.*
> 
> Anschließend habe ich in der Hausarztpraxis nach dem aktuellen PSA gefragt. Er ist durch das Antibiotika leider nicht nennenswert gesunken. Der Wert ist von 9,99 auf 10,8 angestiegen. *Diesen Anstieg halte ich nicht für beunruhigend. Diese Abweichung liegt m.E. innerhalb der statistisch irrelevanten Bandbreite.*
> 
> Und nun ? Abwarten und Tee trinken....*Im Prinzip ja, aber ich denke, die Anti-Entzündungs-Therapie muss fortgesetzt werden. Ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus, aber es gibt da wohl sehr hartnäckige Formen mit Erregern, die nicht auf Antibiotika ansprechen. Das Thema Prostatitis muss m.E. definitv ausgeräumt werden.*
> Viele Grüße Regina


Siehe oben...

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

> * Das Thema Prostatitis muss m.E. definitv ausgeräumt werden.*


Hallo Regina,

versucht's doch mal mit Pollstimol (mehr dazu hier, mit einem Erfahrungsbericht). Das ist laut Herstellerangabe das einzige in Deutschland zugelassene Präparat zur Behandlung der abakteriellen Prostatitis. Ich selbst habe allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung damit.

Ralf

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Schorschel, Du hattest leider Recht. 
Wir werden den Urologen auf Pollstimol ansprechen. 
Viele Grüße !

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallöchen, ich brauche nochmal Rat. Heute war mein Mann wieder bei seinem neuen Urologen. Letzter Stand war: Obwohl der PSA in kurzer Zeit gesunken war von 15,9 auf 10,8 und das ja eher nicht typisch ist für Krebs und der Radiologe ( der ein ausgezeichneter Diagnostiker sein soll ) keinen Tumor beim MRT festgestellt hat, soll mein Mann nun in 4 Wochen wieder biopsiert werden in der Praxis des Radiologen. Der Radiologe damals wörtlich: Sollte der PSA deutlich steigen, dann könnte man 2 Bereiche gezielt biopsieren. Diese beiden Bereiche sähen "mittel - sonderbar" aus. Nun will der Urologe unbedingt doch biopsieren. Es wurde aber nun heute gar kein PSA Test gemacht ! Aber 800 Euro kostet es. Die Kasse zahlt es nicht. ( Warum ? )
Der Urologe und der Radiologe machen es gemeinsam in der Praxis. Vermutlich ohne Sedierung.... denn einen Anästhesisten haben die garantiert nicht vor Ort. Fragen dazu blieben vage oder unbeantwortet: War der Anstieg verursacht durch die Biopsie einer chron. entzündeten Prostata ? Bei Krebs würde doch der Wert nicht drastisch sinken ? Wenn die Prostata 3 x so groß ist wie üblich und dazu noch chron. entzündet, ist dann auch ein PSA von 7 noch im Rahmen des Harmlosen möglich ?
Ich habe nun eben einen neuen PSA Test und ein Gespräch mit seinem Hausarzt vereinbart. Er vertraut ihm sehr und er überweist ohne zu Zögern zum Spezialisten. Bin ratlos.
Liebe Grüße Regina

----------


## Hvielemi

> Obwohl der PSA in kurzer Zeit gesunken war von 15,9 auf 10,8 und das ja eher nicht typisch ist für Krebs ...


Liebe Regina
Das ist eine schwierige Situation:
Zwar ist der PSA kräftig gesunken, aber nicht in eine Region, 
die Krebs unwahrscheinlich macht, und die durch die
grosse Prostata allein auch nicht erklärt werden kann.
 Die Ärzte sind ebenfalls verunsichert und wollen daher erneut 
biopsieren. Wäre die Biopsie diesmal positiv, wäre der 
Fall klarer, kommt sie erneut negativ raus, weiss man wieder nix.

"Abwarten und Tee trinken" bringt nichts, wenn man MRT-Bilder
gemacht hat und diese nicht versteht. Ich schlage daher eine 
Zweitbefundung der Bilder vor, denn ein anderer Radiologe kann 
vielleicht was sagen zu diesen "mittel - sonderbaren" Bereichen. 
Am besten mit Allen Unterlagen und dem Ziel einer umfassenden
Beratung zu einem Tumorboard an einer Uniklinik.

Bezüglich weiterer Diagnostik wäre es vielleicht besser, erst mal
ein besseres Bild anzufertigen, z.B. ein PSMA-PET, statt erneut 
in der Prostata rumzustochern. 
Lies dazu bitte Beitrag #11 von Helmut.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Hvielemi, vielen Dank. Ich habe nochmal nachgelesen und werde mich schlau machen. Die Düsseldorfer Uniklinik hat vielleicht die entsprechenden Geräte ? Oder das Kölner Westdeutsche Prostatazentrum ?
Ich habe heute die Biopsie abgesagt. 

Herzliche Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Regina

----------


## Ehefrau

Ich möchte hier den Befund laut Radiologie eingeben und bitte um Einschätzung. Vielen Dank - Regina

Prostatavolumen ca. 113 ml infolge Hyperplasie der inneren Drüsenabschnitte vergrößert. Kompression der peripheren Zone. Endovesikale Vorwölbung des Mittellappens mäßiger Ausprägung. Anhand der T1 gewichteten Meßsequenzen Nachweis von Blutabbauprodukten bei Z.n. vorangegangenen Biopsien in der inneren Drüse basal. In den einsehbaren Anteilen der peripheren Zone kein sicherer Herdbefund. Typisches heterogenes Signalverhalten der hyperplasierten inneren Drüse mit mehreren Adenomknoten, der Ausschluss eines tumorösen Herdbefundes ist hier bildmorphologisch erschwert. Rekto-prostatische Winkel sind frei, Basis der Samenblasen unauffällig. EPI Diffusionswichtung und  ADC map ergeben innerhalb der inneren Drüse keine signifikanten Auffälligkeiten. Die dynamische KM Studie zeigt das typische Enhacement in der inneren Drüse. Im Bereich der PZ kein signifikantes frühes Enhacement. Kein Nachweis eines Diffusionsstörung. kein Nachweis vergrößerter, periprostatischer und parailiakaler Lymphknoten. Erfasste Skelettelemente ohne Anhalt für Osteoskleroseherde.

----------


## Hvielemi

> In den  einsehbaren Anteilen der peripheren Zone _kein sicherer Herdbefund_.  Typisches heterogenes Signalverhalten der hyperplasierten inneren Drüse  mit mehreren Adenomknoten, _der Ausschluss eines tumorösen Herdbefundes  ist hier bildmorphologisch erschwert_.


Die weiter oben verwendete Formel "mittel - sonderbar" 
ist wohl eine gute Umschreibung. Eine Zweitmeinung 
zu den Bilden halte ich nach wie vor für sinnvoll,
bevor bei_ diesem_ PSA-Verlauf und _diesem_ Bericht ein 
Entscheid zur weiteren Diagnostik gefällt wird.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallöchen, wir lassen die Bilder über den Hausarzt anfordern. Der Radiologe wollte sie uns nicht mitgeben. Wir könnten damit eh nichts anfangen. 
Morgen geht mein Mann erstmal zur erneuten Blutabnahme zur PSA- Wert Bestimmung. 
Ich habe nochmal Alle Tipps aus dem Verlauf hier nachgelesen und weiß nun, dass in Aachen PSMA - Pet und in Mühlheim ein Arzt mit C-Trus / Anna sitzt.  
Uni Düsseldorf wurde hier auch empfohlen. Der Hausarzt wird uns ganz sicher in jeder Hinsicht unterstützen. Diese Ungewissheit macht einen echt kirre....und mein Vertrauen in die Ärzteschaft ist durch den Tod meines Schwiegervaters im letzten Jahr und den damit verbundenen Erlebnissen während seiner Krankheit extremst erschüttert. 
Typisches heterogenes Signalverhalten mit mehreren Adenomknoten ? Was bedeutet das ????

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Hausarzt wird uns ganz sicher in jeder Hinsicht unterstützen. 
> Diese Ungewissheit macht einen echt kirre...
> und mein Vertrauen in die Ärzteschaft ist ... extremst erschüttert.


Immerhin scheint das Vertrauen in den Hausarzt gegeben zu sein.
Vertrauen in die Ärzte ist gerade bei dieser Ungewissheit von
eminenter Wichtigkeit. Wahrscheinlich ist es eben so, dass auch
der beste Radiologe aus diesen MRT-Bildern keine klaren Schlüsse
ziehen kann, und wenn dann noch der PSA tanzt, bleibt diese
Ungewissheit zurück. Eine Zweitbefundung der Bilder wird 
vielleicht offene Fragen beantworten, und sei es nur die Bestätigung
des ersten Berichtes. Dann wüsste man, wo diese "mittelseltsamen"
Areale liegen, die bei steigendem PSA irgendwann vielleicht doch 
biopsiert werden sollten.
Dabei ist es aber immer so, dass ein negativer Befund keine
Garantie ist, dass nichts vorliege. Lediglich ein positiver Befund
schafft Gewissheit, allerdings von der weniger angenehmen Art.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS:
Die Bilder gehören Euch. Dieser Radiologe hat kein Recht, sie euch
vorzuenthalten. Ich habe CDs oder Kopien von jedem Bild, das in
den letzten Jahren von meinem Innern gemacht worden ist. 
Und lesen kann ich die mittlerweile auch einigermassen.




> Typisches heterogenes Signalverhalten mit mehreren Adenomknoten ? 
> Was bedeutet das ?


Ein wenig Wikipedia, und schon bist Du schlau:



> Ein *Adenom* ist eine gutartige Geschwulst aus Schleimhaut oder Drüsengewebe und kann generell jedes Organ betreffen.


Und ein wenig eigene Vorstellung hilft auch weiter:
Wenn da mehrere solche Knoten beieinanderliegen, 
gibt es, denk ich mal, ein körniges, also heterogenes Bild.

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo Konrad, der PSA ist unverändert geblieben - 10,5 - Gott sei Dank. Ich hatte so sehr gehofft, dass er weiter abgesunken wäre, aber Pustekuchen. Aber wenigstens nicht gestiegen. In ein paar Tagen ist der Termin beim Hausarzt. Dann sehen wir weiter.
Danke Dir - schönes, sonniges Wochenende !
Regina

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo, hier der neueste Stand. Ich habe per Mail Kontakt zu einem Urologen in Bad Reichenhall aufgenommen. Habe ihm sämtliche Diagnosen eingescannt und zugemailt. Daraufhin beantwortete er alle Fragen ausführlichst. Endlich Klartext. Uns fiel erst einmal ein Stein vom Herzen. Der Urologe hält ein PC anhand der Befunde für extrem unwahrscheinlich und empfahl das Medikament Avodart. Der Hausarzt gab uns ein Rezept, warnte aber eindringlich vor den Nebenwirkungen, die ggf irreversibel sein könnten ? Und wir sollten vorher dringend Rücksprache mit dem hiesigen Urologen nehmen und ihn ins Boot holen. Da alle drei Urologen wenig erfreut über die verweigerte Biopsie in der Arztpraxis / Sättigungsbiopsien / IGEL - Biopsien und den damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Ausfall sind, haben wir nun am Mittwoch einen Termin in der Uni Klinik Düsseldorf. Die CD mit den MRT- Aufnahmen habe ich beim Radiologen abgeholt. Ich finde es erschreckend. Hätte ich hier im Forum nicht so viele Informationen erhalten, wäre die entzündete 113 ml - Prostata meines Mannes inzwischen zusätzlich vollkommen durchlöchert, abgesehen von unserem Geldbeutel. Wir leben immer noch in der Hoffnung, dass kein Karzinom gefunden wird. Danke Allen - Regina

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Urologe ... empfahl das Medikament Avodart. Der Hausarzt gab uns ein Rezept, warnte aber eindringlich vor den Nebenwirkungen, die ggf irreversibel sein könnten ?


Hallo Regina

Der Dr. Eichhorn hat eben den Überblick ...

Das mit dem Avodart allerdings versteh ich nicht so recht.
Die Warnung des Hausarztes ist nicht so falsch, und es 
müsste schon ein starkes therapeutisches Interesse vorliegen,
um das Zeug einzunehmen.

Vielleicht kann sonst jemand erläutern, was Dutasterid/'Avodart'* bewirke,
ausser den PSA auf die Hälfte hinunter zu kaschieren?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


*Lesestoff:



> Es wird auch von andauernden Schäden[3] nach Absetzen des Medikaments berichtet, ähnlich wie beim verwandten Finasterid, siehe Post-Finasterid-Syndrom.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Das mit dem Avodart allerdings versteh ich nicht so recht.


Bei symptomatischer Prostata Hyperplasie (LUTS) mit einem Volumen von 113ml wäre eine medikamentöse Therapie mit einem 5ARI (Finasterid oder Dutasterid) und/oder einem Alpha Blocker durchaus leitliniengerecht. Wie bei jedem Medikament, egal ob es sich dabei um Acetylsalicylsäure oder Docetaxel handelt, können (!) Nebenwirkungen auftreten. Für die 5ARIs werden diese wie folgt beschrieben:

  Erektile Dysfunktion: 6,0 %
  Verminderte Libido: 3,7 %
  Ejakulationsstörung: 1,8 %
  Gynäkomastie: 1,3 %

Manche Nebenwirkungen, wie z.B. die Gynäkomastie (Brustvergrößerung) kann wiederum medikamentös behandelt werden, andere können im Verlauf der Therapie abnehmen. Die Nebenwirkungen können aufgrund der sehr langen Plasmahalbwertzeit von 5 Wochen noch bis zu 6 Monate nach Beendigung der Therapie auftreten. 5ARIs verursachen einen leichten Anstieg des Testosterons, was allgemein als angenehm empfunden wird. Ebenso verringern sie die Glatzenbildung, wenn dafür eine Prädisposition besteht.

Es gibt aber auch noch andere Verfahren einer symptomatischen Hyperplasie beizukommen, wie z.B. die TURP oder die etwas modernere Laser Vaporization.

Entsprechend des MRT Befundes halte ich, wie Dr.FE, ein Prostatakarzinom für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Ich selbst würde wie vorgeschlagen Dutasterid nehmen, und nach einem Jahr ein kontroll MRT machen lassen. Steigt der PSA Wert nach erreichen seines Tiefstwertes (NADIR) unter Dutasterid nicht wieder an, ist alles gut - sonst eher nicht.

----------


## silver dollar

nur der Ordnung halber:
quote:
*1.2.1.1 Vorbeugung durch Medikamente*

Wirksam ist eine Gruppe von Medikamenten, 5a-Reduktase Hemmer, die auch bei der gutartigen Vergrößerung der Prostata eingesetzt werden. Hierzu gehören Finasterid und Dutasterid. Die regelmäßige Einnahme dieser Medikamente vermindert das Risiko für Prostatakrebs um 20 - 25 %. Allerdings traten bei den Patienten, die trotz der Vorbeugung erkrankten, aggressivere Formen von Prostatakrebs auf. Die Sterblichkeit wurde durch die Vorbeugung nicht vermindert. Hauptnebenwirkungen sind Störungen bei der Erektion, Nachlassen des sexuellen Interesses und Vergrößerung der Brustdrüse.
unquote:

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Informationen. Dr. E. hatte auch auf meine Nachfrage beschwichtigt und erläutert, dass das Medikament in den meisten Fällen gut vertragen wird.


Nun waren wir ja heute in der Uni Klinik in Düsseldorf, da der Hausarzt unbedingt darum bat, vor einer Einnahme den behandelnden Urologen mit ins Boot zu holen. Der dortige Urologe sah sich die Befunde an und schüttelte den Kopf. Bei einer derart großen Prostata wäre es wie bei der Suche nach einer Stecknadel im Heuhaufen. Das bei meinem Mann durchgeführte MRT wäre gerade dazu geeignet festzustellen, dass das Organ vorhanden sei. Wörtlich : Pillepalle...
Er ordnete zunächst ein spezielles MRT im Hause an. Den Gerätetyp konnte ich mir leider nicht merken, mein Technik begeisterter Mann wird es sich bestimmt gemerkt haben. Hier sei die Bildgebung von völlig anderer Güte. Sollten dabei verdächtige Areale gefunden werden, dann gezielte Biopsie. Wir warten nun das Ergebnis des MRT ab. Was bleibt uns übrig...... ohne Urologen geht es nicht und Dr. E. sitzt ein paar Hundert Kilometer entfernt. Leider.    Viele Grüße ! Regina

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bei einer derart großen Prostata wäre es wie bei der Suche nach einer Stecknadel im Heuhaufen. Das bei meinem Mann durchgeführte MRT wäre gerade dazu geeignet festzustellen, dass das Organ vorhanden sei.


Liebe Regina,

ganz schön starker Tobak das!

*"Ein Kompromiss ist dann vollkommen, wenn beide Seiten das bekommen, was sie nicht haben wollen"*
(Edgar Faure)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Regina,

die UniKlinik Düsseldorf verfügt über ein 7 Tesla MRT, welches die zur Zeit bestmögliche Auflösung von Gewebe ermöglicht. Deshalb ist es verständlich, wenn eine 7 Tesla MRT-Aufnahme mit einer 1,5 Tesla MRT verglichen wird, solche Ausdrucksweise zu gebrauchen.

Siehe auch *MRT-Biopsie* der Urologischen UniKlinik Düsseldorf.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

Die Beurteilung des Urologen in Düsseldorf bezüglich des durchgeführten MRTs kann ich absolut nicht teilen! Sie wurde, meiner Meinung nach, sehr ordentlich gemacht. Sowohl die anatomischen Verhältnisse durch T1 und T2 gewichteter Serien dargestellt, aber auch darüber hinaus eine diffusionsgewichtete Analyse, sowie eine DCE Wash-In/Wash-Out Diagnostik durchgeführt. Wenn hierdurch nichts Auffälliges erkannt wird, sollte das erstmal ausreichend erscheinen, um nicht sofort weiterführende Diagnostik einzuleiten. Ich hielte das für eher finanziell motiviert.

BTW: ein 7T MRT wird eigentlich nur für Kopf/Hals Diagnostik verwendet. Das solch ein Scanner für die Prostatakrebsdiagnostik eingesetzt würde, wäre mir neu.

----------


## silver dollar

meines Wissens nach setzen die Düsseldorfer ein 3T Gerät für MRT der Prostata ein.

----------


## Harald_1933

Wird auch *hier* bestätigt.

*"Ich finde das Alter nicht arm an Freuden; Farben und Quellen dieser Freuden sind nur anders"*
(Alexander von Humboldt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Ehefrau

Anfang Juli hat mein Mann nun einen Termin zum 3 Tesla MRT in der Uni. Ihm wurde letzte Woche Blut abgenommen. Der PSA ist weiter auf 8,27 gesunken ( Stand heute ). 
Vermutlich war der hohe PSA 15,9 auf die Biopsie in die entzündete Prostata zurückzuführen und der PSA 7,23 *vor* der Biopsie war bei einem 6-fach vergrößerten Organ ( Lt. Urologe Uni ) wohl normal.
Mein Mann lacht schon und sagt, sie würde von Arzt zu Arzt größer....
Ich vertraue derzeit auf Dr. E's Einschätzung. Abwarten und Tee trinken und nicht verrückt machen.
Herzliche Grüße ! Regina

----------


## LowRoad

> nur der Ordnung halber:
> quote:
> 
> ...Die regelmäßige Einnahme dieser Medikamente vermindert das Risiko für Prostatakrebs um 20 - 25 %. *Allerdings traten bei den Patienten, die trotz der Vorbeugung erkrankten, aggressivere Formen von Prostatakrebs auf.*...


Nö, Günther




> *RESULTS*
> During 448 803 person-years of follow-up, we ascertained 3681 incident  prostate cancer cases. Of these, 289 were lethal (metastatic or fatal), 456 were  high grade (Gleason sum  8-10), 1238 were GS 7, and 1600 were low grade (GS  2-6). A total of 2878 (7.6%) men reported use of 5ARIs between 1996 and 2010.  After adjusting for confounders, men who reported ever using 5ARIs over the  study period had a reduced risk of overall prostate cancer (hazard ratio,  0.77). 5ARI users had a reduced risk of GS 7 (HR 0.67) and low-grade (GS 2-6) prostate cancer (HR 0.74).  *5ARI use was not associated with risk of high-grade (GS 8-10) prostate cancer*  (HR 0.97) or lethal disease (HR 0.99).  Increased duration of use was associated with significantly lower risk of  overall prostate cancer (HR for 1 year of additional use, 0.95), localized (HR 0.95), and low-grade disease (HR  0.92). There was no association for lethal, high-grade, or  grade 7 disease.


*JAMA June 02, 2014*; 5a-Reductase Inhibitors Not Associated With Risk for High-Grade/Lethal Prostate Cancer

----------


## silver dollar

doch Andy,
Die Ergebnisse des Prostate Cancer Prevention Trials (PCPT; Finasterid) und der REDUCE-Studie (Durasterid) wurden auf mehreren Urologen-Kongressen extrem kontrovers diskutiert. 
 Hintergründe:
 - 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (5-ARI) hemmen die Verstoffwechselung von Testosteron zu DHT im Gewebe .
- Testosteron ist das stärkste Stimulanz für das PCA,
 - Finasterid und Durasterid senken den DHT-Spiegel im Gewebe, das Substrat Testosteron steigt im Gewebe dadurch an (nicht im Blut!);  
Feuert der erhöhte Testosteron-Spiegel im Gewebe erst recht den Krebs an?  Die Ergebnisse der Studien:  Sowohl im PCPT wie auch bei REDUCE gab es insgesamt deutlich und signifikant weniger PCAs (ca 25%) in der 5-ARI-Gruppe, ABER der Anteil sehr bösartiger Tumore (Gl 7 und mehr) war größer (28%) !!.............
man kann für alles eine Studie finden

----------


## LowRoad

*Ach Günther,*
hier geht es doch um *"symptomatischer Prostata Hyperplasie"*, bei der eine Behandlung mit 5ARIs leitliniengerecht erfolgen darf, nicht um Prostatakrebsprävention bei sonst gesunden Männern mittels 5ARIs!, ne!? Bist hier irgendwie auf den falschen Dampfer geraten.




> ...
> Sowohl im PCPT wie auch bei REDUCE gab es insgesamt deutlich und signifikant weniger PCAs (ca 25%) in der 5-ARI-Gruppe, ABER der Anteil sehr bösartiger Tumore (Gl 7 und mehr) war größer (28%) !!


Auch falsch, es gab höhere Gleason Scores bei der Diagnose, die aber keinen bösartigeren Verlauf zeigten, also eher ein Artefakt darstellten!

----------


## silver dollar

Ach Andi,
so stand es oben von mir bevor Du auf JAMA abgehoben hast
Quote:
 ...Die regelmäßige Einnahme dieser Medikamente vermindert das Risiko für Prostatakrebs um 20 - 25 %. *Allerdings traten bei den Patienten, die trotz der Vorbeugung erkrankten, aggressivere Formen von Prostatakrebs auf.*...
Unquote:

----------


## Ehefrau

Hallo, mein Mann war letzte Woche in der 3 Tesla MRT Röhre der Uniklinik Düsseldorf. Gestern war Besprechung. Also, immer noch 2 "seltsame" Bereiche, die man gezielt biopsieren könnte, wenn man Sicherheit haben möchte.
Aber augenscheinlich kein Karzinom. Da der PSA sinkt, inzwischen von 15,9 auf 8,02 meinte der Arzt, man könne durchaus noch 4-6 Monate abwarten und dann erneut schauen. Zumal sich der PSA bei der enormen Größe der Prostata ( 113 ml ) Richtung Normalwert bewegt. Erstmals wurde der Harnstrahl gemessen. Der sei wohl altersgerecht. Es verbleibt kein Urin in der Blase, also keine Restharnmenge. Auch schon mal gut. Nieren sind in Ordnung. Der Arzt hat meinem Mann nun Tamsulosin verordnet, von Avodart wollte er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch absehen. Mein Mann hat Vertrauen zu diesem Urologen und fühlt sich dort in guten Händen.
Irgendwann wird er wohl "unters Messer" müssen.

Danke Allen, die mir beigestanden haben in den letzten Monaten und meine vielen Fragen beantwortet haben. In 6 Monaten sehen wir weiter.
Herzliche Grüße ! Regina

----------


## silver dollar

Kompliment wie Du Dich da eingebracht hast Regina, dann könnt ihr euch ja jetzt in aller Ruhe um die gutartige Vergrößerung kümmern

----------


## Ehefrau

Lieber Günther, es war die reine Angst und Sorge um meinen Mann. Mit dem möchte ich gerne noch 30 Jahre glücklich und zufrieden leben. Er selbst hätte den Ärzten vertraut, wäre inzwischen zigmal biopsiert. Erst meine Informationen aus diesem Forum haben eine vernünftige Entscheidungsgrundlage geschaffen. Dafür bin ich sehr sehr dankbar. Gut, dass es das Forum und die Menschen hier mit ihren Erfahrungsschätzen gibt.
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Ehefrau

Nun ist ein Jahr vergangen und ich wollte nochmal mitteilen, wie es weiterging. Mein lieber Mann ist regelmäßig in der Düsseldorfer Uni, bisher nur zum Test des PSA. Inzwischen ist er auf 7,8 gesunken. Für die enorme Größe des Organs ist das fast normal, habe ich hier gelernt. Der Urologe der Uni war der Einzige der das bestätigte, alle anderen wetzten gleich das Messer. 
Erstaunlich, wie lange der Wert hoch blieb nach der Biopsie in das entzündete Organ. 
Ihm wurde Tamsulosin verordnet, das vereinfachte das Wasserlassen enorm. Leider löste das Medikament bei meinem Mann Schwindel, Luftnot und Herzrhytmusstörungen aus. Es dauerte allerdings monatelang und zig Untersuchungen bei Lungenarzt und Kardiologen - ohne Ergebnis. Trotz Abfrage der Medikamente. Beim zufälligen Lesen des Beipackzettels stieß ich eher zufällig auf genau diese möglichen Nebenwirkungen. Nun hat mein Mann das Medikament kurzerhand abgesetzt und es geht ihm zusehends besser, nun kann er aber nicht mehr so gut pinkeln. Es ist wie verhext. Der nächste Bluttest in der Uni steht an, da wird er das Thema ansprechen. 
Um eine OP wird er dauerhaft wohl nicht herum kommen. Liebe Grüße ! Regina

----------

